# NAFA wid fur selling today



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

For anyone that cares.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

NAFA site just went down for me.....still have the live broadcast but cant even get there home page to open up now!!!!!!!!


c hartman


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

hartman756 said:


> NAFA site just went down for me.....still have the live broadcast but cant even get there home page to open up now!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> c hartman


Same here:sad:

No top lots this year,missed a top-lot mink because of color grade.Have a few pelts in the higher end lots though.

Hope the site gets back up


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am on NAFA's site all day for there auctions and this just dosen't happen to there site during one of there auctions!!!!
I would think with the size of there operation, they have plenty of resorces to sort out an issue of some one attacking their server and shutting it down.

c hartman


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am able to log in now!!!

c hartman


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

back on also

My best **** brought back
Maybe they'll sell PT,o-well I'm in no hurry

So much for yard work today,again I'm in no hurry


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Let me guess ,your **** got graded in with the eastern NC..............Looks like a lot of them are unsold !!

c hartman


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine that didn't sell
Canadian 
4xl *sel color 4

north central eastern
4xl-3xl sda color 4
4xl-3xl 1-11 color 5
lge 1-11 color 4-5

Seems quality any size color 2-3 selling 
Junk selling cheap
quality any size 4-5 bought back


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

First time i've shipped to the auction.I signed-up for my account # a few weeks ago,but never heard back so don't know what grade my fur got and can't log-in to watch the auction.I've got otter,beaver and rats there,can you guys keep your eye on it and let me know how those furs are doing.Thanx


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Snareman try this link.Hope it helps.Otter selling now,beaver next then muskrat.


http://www.nafa.ca/page.asp?reg/register.asp


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

hillbillie said:


> Snareman try this link.Hope it helps.Otter selling now,beaver next then muskrat.
> 
> 
> http://www.nafa.ca/page.asp?reg/register.asp


Yep,thats what I filled out a couple weeks ago,never got a response back from them.No big deal,i'm sure they have been plenty busy getting ready for the sale.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks as if the otter, beaver, and rats tanked. Poor sale. That's the way it goes. All of us who take our chances, have to be willing to lick our wounds after. Very happy that I don't ship to NAFA.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

furandhides said:


> Looks as if the otter, beaver, and rats tanked. Poor sale. That's the way it goes. All of us who take our chances, have to be willing to lick our wounds after. Very happy that I don't ship to NAFA.


As in didnt sell,or the price fell?I sent a few things up there, some rats and a beaver. owell. we'll get this winter.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

My uneducated guess would be 20 % less than Feb. with no ridiculous high top lots paid and alot of buy backs.Hope they can sell some PT or there's going to be fur in the cupboard next fall.
I had a couple of rat's fall in the central div. and I really feel for the Dakota folks. 

Going to be alot of disappointed folks and I told you so's
Hope the country buyers sold early and didn't ship alot to the auctions

I thinking the disappointing world economic news Fri didn't help

It's a roll of the dice sometimes you win sometimes you don't


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

But I still have high hopes tomorrow for my possum's and European stock portfolio:banghead3.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

furandhides said:


> Looks as if the otter, beaver, and rats tanked. Poor sale. That's the way it goes. All of us who take our chances, have to be willing to lick our wounds after. Very happy that I don't ship to NAFA.


I'm shipping to Nafa from now on based on this sale. I sold all of my decent stuff to groeny and kept the low graded stuff that he only offered a few bucks for and shipped it. I averaged BETTER with the low grade dink **** and rats than I did with all my good stuff I sold to groeny. I sold the stuff at auction for 3.5 times more than he offered. I shouldn't have gotten into a rush and sold but I guess I learned my lesson the hard way


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

hillbillie said:


> My uneducated guess would be 20 % less than Feb. with no ridiculous high top lots paid and alot of buy backs.Hope they can sell some PT or there's going to be fur in the cupboard next fall.
> I had a couple of rat's fall in the central div. and I really feel for the Dakota folks.
> 
> Going to be alot of disappointed folks and I told you so's
> ...


 Well for an uneducated guess, I think that you hit the nail on the head, hillbillie. If I needed some help, and you were looking for a job, I'd definitely put you on my hire list. The whole world seems to be in the tank, and the old saying "whatever goes up must come down" comes into play. Timing is everything in selling fur. I honestly think that the guys that sold at the assoc. fur sales throughout the season, probably came out in front of everyone. Talked with several large sellers today, and they're in the crapper. I also feel for the western guys on their beaver and rats, they had been used to getting what we get this season, that's not the norm, and they definitely took a major hit. I'm sure that alot of the unsold goods will be taken in the next few days, however, almost always at further reduced prices. I've taken a major beating many times over the years. It is what is is. Prices will definely be considerably softer going into next season.. Might as well forget the **** season in Mi. next season. That will really be a tough one.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

bradym54 said:


> I'm shipping to Nafa from now on based on this sale. I sold all of my decent stuff to groeny and kept the low graded stuff that he only offered a few bucks for and shipped it. I averaged BETTER with the low grade dink **** and rats than I did with all my good stuff I sold to groeny. I sold the stuff at auction for 3.5 times more than he offered. I shouldn't have gotten into a rush and sold but I guess I learned my lesson the hard way


 How many skins we talking here chief? A couple, dozens, or hundreds? I always get a kick out of the guy that sells two ****, and says he averaged $30. Give us the report.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Might as well forget the **** season in Mi. next season. That will really be a tough one.[/QUOTE said:


> Come on Roger you can always find a home for all those A/B heavy **** we catch.
> 
> Griff


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

furandhides said:


> How many skins we talking here chief? A couple, dozens, or hundreds? I always get a kick out of the guy that sells two ****, and says he averaged $30. Give us the report.


about 50


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

SNAREMAN said:


> First time i've shipped to the auction.I signed-up for my account # a few weeks ago,but never heard back so don't know what grade my fur got and can't log-in to watch the auction.I've got otter,beaver and rats there,can you guys keep your eye on it and let me know how those furs are doing.Thanx


have you tried using your reciept number? It seems that is what I did for the first time,although that was a few years ago.

c hartman


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I think with the prices paid and the money spent on ranch mink, some buyers might have run out of money.I had both rats and ***** bought back but was happy on the coyote prices. If you roll the dice long enough, they will eventially come up snake eyes.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Might as well forget the **** season in Mi. next season. That will really be a tough one.[/QUOTE]

Best news I have heard in a bit!! Maybe I can get some traps cheep in aug, and my trappen ground wont be covered up with younens with more energy that me. I have some new mods to try out.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

gilgetter said:


> Might as well forget the **** season in Mi. next season. That will really be a tough one.


Best news I have heard in a bit!! Maybe I can get some traps cheep in aug, and my trappen ground wont be covered up with younens with more energy that me. I have some new mods to try out.[/QUOTE] I'm just sick of this 10-12 dollar **** deal. Year after year, decade after decade. doesn't seem as if it will ever change. I just wish that they would get a disease, and fisher and marten would move in to fill the niche. or perhaps, spotted cats.


----------



## furtrapper (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Of us would like to see more cat and fisher&martin trapping. with the DNR keeping a lid on any trapping of said critters, all we have is ****. so for me thats gonna have to do.And we dont grow the nice pretty **** that bring the big money. we should bring in some Iowa ****, get some new blood. till then the **** best be warry.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

furtrapper said:


> I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


Good job on your ave.
Where did you find all those big 4x-3x and 2-3 color *****?Eastern or Western?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

furtrapper said:


> I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


 YEAH Right. Your first post. Show us the sheet. On the internet, everyones ten feet tall. I'd like to tell you what I think about your post, just haven't had enough. Good luck fella. I don't bel8ieve anyone's gonna buy that line. Get real.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

furtrapper said:


> I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


 C'mon. I've heard some bullhockey on these sites over the years, this one rates with the best. Let's ID yourself. Or are you ASCARED we're gonna move into your secret trapping grounds. This post really takes the cake. I've seen a few other guys that only post a few times, trying to seed some BS. I'm sick of this crap.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

furtrapper said:


> I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


 O.K. All of us in Mi. are going to ship our 200 **** that we caught to NAFA. and of course, we're gonna get an $18 ave.. Won't be a **** sold at any of the state fur sales, to any travelling or local buyers, heck, since I've got a few more than that left, maybe I'll ship and get $20. This sounds as if it's TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE. Roger I will identify myself. 1-231-258-2677 212 Elsie St. Kalkaska,Mi. 49646


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

FURTRAPPER: I was trying to be nice

FURANDHIDES called your hand
Time to show em or fold em


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Here we go! I just opened a bag of pistachios and cracked a High Life!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

SJC said:


> Here we go! I just opened a bag of pistachios and cracked a High Life!


 You must of sold fox and mink to afford pistachios:lol:
I'm eating peanuts and drinking Ten High and Red DOGne_eye:


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Ha! I sold a little bit of everything, mostly to Fur Harvesters. Had close to 2000 skins around 300 of wich were ****. Had no 18.00 aves. I sold some for $38.00 ea. and some for $2.50. I think last sale my ave was like $12.72 on what sold. **** have been a disapointment, but I have done well on my other stuff. About the pistachios, they were a left over Christmas gift that I found while cleaning the basement this weekend!


----------



## furtrapper (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tried to copy and paste grades from account but would allow to click on and get my account info so deleted it. And now that I sit here I am wondering why do I have to prove this to anyone. I know what I have and you have know idea about me. I have been on this site for years and don't post because of this very reason, but thought I would test the waters and found it to be what I thought like why I don't post on other sites anymore as well. Maybe it is because i leave more **** go than alot of people catch, if not big it gets let go--thanks now to DP's. I could not say that years ago keeping everything, so maybe a little miss leading with my first statement but certainly wasn't looking at being called a liar. The price I got is what I got and NO reason to lie, what is that going to gain? Sure isn't going to make me any more profit and I don't need the exposure--trust me. So if you don't like it I can't help it but that's what I recevied this year with grades from western--canadian and north central. I do a good job putting up my fur with alot of top lot certificates to show for it. Fursandhides I almost called you this year to meet with rats and **** to see if we could make a deal, but I am glad now I didn't and don't wait for the phone to ring from my end any time at all now. Once again now a lurker:sad:


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

_Once again now a lurker:sad: _

That is your choice However realize there is at least one on here that is not calling you a lier


_Fursandhides I almost called you this year to meet with rats and **** to see if we could make a deal, but I am glad now I didn't and don't wait for the phone to ring from my end any time at all now_.


Made the same decision several years ago:lol:

c hartman


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

My beaver are at FHA for the June 21 sale. I didn't have them up for the MTPCA sales so shipping them was the next best thing. We'll see how it goes. No looking back. And if I get a $32 average I'll be very happy.

John


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

sjc where in ne michigan r u?


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

roger do u think iowa **** will still have good avgs?we cant go to minn wisconsin so iowa is our only option.them guys might have gotten burnt on western rats now but they sure made a pile of money off inferior rats.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

furtrapper said:


> I hope everyone does quit the *****, that will make for less competition. I will continue for the prices I received at NAFA. A little over $18 ave. on a couple hundred ****.


 If you had said that you only shipped 20# ****, no one would have questioned the post. But when you say that you caught 200 **** and ave. $18, that statement is misleading. An opinion is an opinion, just like something else that everyone has. A statement of fact, is what it is. Your statement gives the uneducated newbie a false impression of the market. Thinks he got ripped off when he sold his **** at the state sale, to Groney, Roger, or whatever for $10 ave.. I could have cherry picked my **** and sold at a number of different venues, and ave. $20. And YEAH RIGHT, you were gonna call me. I don't care who you are or how nice you may be. Some people like you, the others don't. My opinions have nothing to do with how I grade fur and how much I pay. And I will be the first to admit, I can be an ****. Not all that unusual for many of us. If you're a saint,good for you. And furtrapper, why make such a statement like the report of an $18 ave on ****, as your first post? And your explanation is little more than bragging anout only keeping the big ones, and how well you handle your fur. Like I said, anyone on the puter can be ten feet tall. I've supported the state assoc. for 40 years, the major financial contributor to this forum, offer a service to my customers, and have been successful in a very tough business that most others fail in. I can brag also. Your post was made to make someone look bad. End of story. Roger


----------

